# iDeneb Install



## odameyer (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi guy's I was just wondering if you had any luck with "iDeneb". I've tried "Kalyway" and it doesn't work on my system and was wondering if iDeneb is just plug and play.

It just installed and then it boots and get's the "Restart Error" So I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jun 22, 2009)

This kind of subjects is forbidden on this forum, so this thread will be closed eventually. If you want to know anything about that, Google It!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 22, 2009)

Right, iDeneb is technically illegal, as Apple has made it illegal to run MacOS on a PC that isn't Apple branded.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 22, 2009)

but we're all just JK-ing!   This is all hypothetical and alleged... but yeah... you will have better luck w/ the googles.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 22, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Right, iDeneb is technically illegal, as Apple has made it illegal to run MacOS on a PC that isn't Apple branded.



i see a apple "branded" pc 







thats how people do it legally lol


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> i see a apple "branded" pc
> 
> http://benheck.com/Games/Access/access_hack_6.jpg
> 
> thats how people do it legally lol



OOH, you have found a loophole in the law!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry, there won't be too many people around here well versed in the hackint0sh and I'm also not positive about the legality of discussions around here.

hackint0sh.org is a great source for stuff though 

Good Luck.


----------

